#  >  > Gamer's Zone >  >  > The Game Zone >  >  > Game Discussion >  >  Will you stop play games because of the hardness of levels??

## Assassin

I did one level in Devil May Cry. I tried a little more. I spent hours and hours leveling up, but the speed of this level was 1 star. I really do not think the level deserves a star. The gameplay and the scene are elegant and balanced. Apparently, people stop playing if the game is difficult. So I understand why big game companies like UBI are trying to create games for the informal people.


But who are the people at random? Big Data says that doing simple and easy games is good? Some say the gaming industry has not changed in ten years. Is this really true? But remember, 10 years ago, there were more demanding organic games today.

What do you think?

----------

